# Acrobat PlugIn?



## Keiner (12. Dezember 2006)

Keine Ahnung ob ich hier richtig bin, aber mir fällt beim Surfen auf eurer Internetseite immer wieder auf, dass aus einem unerfindlichen Grund ständig das Acrobat Reader Plugin geladen wird. Nun bin ich gegen dieses Plugin ein wenig allergisch, da es ja schön ist, wenn es sich lädt, noch schöner wäre es allerdings, wenn es sich beim Schließen des Inetexplorers wieder entladen würde. Naja wie auch immer ich mag dieses Ding in meinem Taskmanager nicht sehen, da ich ja jedes Quentchen RAM für WOW brauche ;-). Nun endlich meine Frage: Wo auf dieser Seite wird der Reader geladen und wie kann ich das abstellen???

Bis dann...

Für die Trolls: Deinstallieren des Acrobat Reader ist keine Option und das wisst Ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (13. Dezember 2006)

Mal ins richtige Forum verschoben...

Mmmh Plugin?
Sowas hab ich bei mir nicht.... Wenn ein .pdf geladen wird, geht der Reader auf, wenn ich ihn wieder schliesse ist Ruhe... (Allfällige Hintergrundtasks hab ich bei 'nem schnellen Blick in den Taskmanager keine gesehen).

Vllt liegts am IE? (Bin immer mitm FireFox unterwegs)


----------

